# Prayers or good thoughts



## Thorlifter (Jan 16, 2008)

My father could use a few prayers, guys. He is having is 2nd bout with congestive heart failure complicated by pneumonia. He had a tube run down his throat so they could use a camera to see his heart and there isn't any clotting, which is great news. They had to shock the heart to get it back in rhythm, which so far is looking successful. Things are looking better than yesterday when his blood pressure dropped to 65 over 45, but he isn't out of the woods yet.

If you guys could include him in your prayers, say a good word, rub a rabbits foot, whatever you do for good mojo, I'd appreciate it.


P.S. Don't ever forget to tell the people you love that you love them.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 17, 2008)

Our family's thoughts and prayers will be with you, Thorlifter.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 17, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> If you guys could include him in your prayers, say a good word, rub a rabbits foot, whatever you do for good mojo, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> P.S. Don't ever forget to tell the people you love that you love them.



Thorlifter, consider it done, mate.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 17, 2008)

You got it Thorlifter.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 17, 2008)

Your family will be in our family's prayers Thorlifter.

TO


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 17, 2008)

All the best to your Dad Thor. I hope good health is just around the corner mate.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2008)

Done, Thor. I have personal experience with that. Hope things get better.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2008)

You got it mate!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 17, 2008)

I will keep him in my prayers man.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 17, 2008)

I wish your father the best of health, Thor.


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck to your dad Thor having someone who is close to you in dire condition is very sobering, my thoughts are with you


----------



## ccheese (Jan 17, 2008)

Your father will be in our thoughts and prayers, TL.... We wish him
the very best.

Charles


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll be prayin for him thor. He will get better though


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 17, 2008)

Thank you guys. All is good today, as of noon. I'll be there this evening and I'll update you. I thought it would be cool to print this out so he could see the goon's, I mean nice guys I chat with.

I appreciate your thoughts and kind words.


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 17, 2008)

Done deal here too, 
Looking forward to the next update
Art in DC


----------



## Marcel (Jan 17, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Thank you guys. All is good today, as of noon. I'll be there this evening and I'll update you. I thought it would be cool to print this out so he could see the goon's, I mean nice guys I chat with.
> 
> I appreciate your thoughts and kind words.



I hope everything 'll turn out fine. I lost my father 2 years ago because of sudden hard failure. I hope you'll have your father around for many more years, my prayers are with you and you family.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 18, 2008)

my prayers to you and your dad thor, my dad had a heart attack years ago that required a quadruple bypass. I am just glad he is still around today.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 18, 2008)

Best of luck - I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Clave (Jan 18, 2008)

I wish him a speedy recovery, good luck to him...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone. As of Friday morning, his heart is back out of rhythm so they are going to shock it again. The pneumonia is under control, temperature is back to normal, and there are no issues with his liver and kidneys. All good news except for his heart. 

I'll keep ya'll updated. Thanks again for all for your kind words.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

My dad have the same problem with his heart....couple of times he's collapsed and been taken to hospital....been freaking me out to say the least living here in Glasgow and they in Sweden. Hopefully he'll have an operation soon to correct it all. Once again, your dad and mine are together in my thoughts and prayers mate....! The VERY best of luck and speedy recovery to him...


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm sorry the hear that Lucky. I'll include your dad, you, and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Mr T....much appreciated.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 18, 2008)

While Im not a praying man, I did rub on my lucky piece and said some words for ur Dad Thor...

No, not THAT damn lucky piece, nor Luckys' piece either... Jesus, get ur minds outta the gutter gentlemen, this is a serious issue....

All kidding aside Thor, and Father of Thor, my best to u both, and ALWAYS keep a positive attitude, cause it DOES make a difference in ur recovery....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 18, 2008)

Prayers sent for your Father, Yourself, and your family.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Best to you Dad, Thor. Irrespective of his diagnosis, tell him you love him. I do with my old man.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2008)

How's your father doing Thorlifter?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2008)

Best wishes to your old man as well Lucky.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll say a prayer for your father and I hope he will be better soon!


----------



## Becca (Jan 21, 2008)

God bless you both. My prayers are with you...


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2008)

yes what is the latest man ? it's been a couple of days


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 21, 2008)

Sorry for the delay and I appreciate the concern. As of 1/21/08, his heart is still out of rhythm and they are considering shocking it again. We will learn more about their plan of attack this week. However, there is more good news than bad.

He is off of all IV's, kidney levels are good, liver levels are getting back to normal, fever is gone, and the pneumonia is beginning to clear up. The doctor's hope is to get the heart back in rhythm, then control it with medicine.

I showed this link to my sister and it brought her to tears as she was so moved that people all over the world were thinking of him and praying for him. You guys are top notch in my book.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 21, 2008)

In the direction. Give my very best next time that you talk mate...


----------



## Erich (Jan 21, 2008)

just so long as they keep his lungs clear friend this is very critical, my grandfather of long ago fell to this during his heart failure

prayers for all of you during this time


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 21, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, Thor.


----------



## Marcel (Jan 24, 2008)

How's your old man, Thor?


----------



## Graeme (Jan 24, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> He had a tube run down his throat so they could use a camera to see his heart



Sounds like he had an Oesophageal Echocardiogram. 


> and there isn't any clotting, which is great news.



Very important to rule out any clot formation in the heart before they Cardiovert (shock the heart) The idea is to 'reboot' it into a normal rhythm (sinus rhythm)



> Things are looking better than yesterday when his blood pressure dropped to 65 over 45, but he isn't out of the woods yet.



Sounds like he has Atrial Fibrillation.



> The doctor's hope is to get the heart back in rhythm, then control it with medicine.



Excellent!

Also sounds like he's in good hands. And don't be afraid to ask the Doctors any questions or concerns you may have.

All the best to you, your family and your father.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds like your familiar with this stuff Graeme. 

My dad's doing the same as a couple days ago. We believe he is getting to go home tomorrow!!! yeah! Then do stuff on an outpatient basis. I believe the doctors still want to shock his heart again in a couple weeks.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 24, 2008)

Eerrmmmm....sorry for asking Thorlifter but, does he have email, can we send him get well cards?


----------



## Heinz (Jan 25, 2008)

I wish your father Thorlifter all the best. 

Fingers quite literally crossed for your family mate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going forward, mate fingers still crossed!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 25, 2008)

Sounds promising. Glad to hear he will get to go home.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad to hear that Thor. 

TO


----------



## Soren (Jan 25, 2008)

I feel with you Thorlifter, nothing is worse than losing a family member. Best of wishes from me, I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2008)

Yes he does Lucky.

[email protected]

Like I said...........you guys are the best.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2008)

Having a look around now Thorlifter...

How about this, can't anyone of you photoshop professionals make something that represent all of us here, names and stuff? Would make it more unique than anything on net and he could print it out maybe? Any thoughts?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll see what I can do, but I'm not super good at it. I'll have to work on it this weekend.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2008)

What do you think? Something with just our names or with our siggy's?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 25, 2008)

The siggy's would probably make it more colorful I think. Maybe if evangilder would let us use on of his super photos, what do you think?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 25, 2008)

I like it. 

Evangilder, I'd like to use one of your images, just to see what it looks like. I'll include your watermark so that will be your name for the card. Is that ok?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 26, 2008)

Thorlifter I'm sorry I didn't notice this thread sooner. I've been up to my eyeballs in BS lately. I'm sorry to hear your dad is having these heart problems. I'm sure it's been quite a strain on all of you. I hope he continues to improve and my family's thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

What's the latest on you father Thorlifter?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

He is at his girlfriends house (next door to me) and is under doctors orders to do nothing. He is still having coughing fits from lingering pneumonia and his heart is still out of rhythm, but he feels 1000% better just being out of the hospital. In a week of so he goes back to the heart doc and they are going to re-evaluate shocking him again to get the heart back in rhythm. I have to get info out of his girlfriend because he doesn't tell me or my sister anything. In his mind, he is still superman and nothing can hurt him.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 29, 2008)

Give him my very best, will ya...?


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 29, 2008)

Ya know, I did. I showed my dad the card I made and told him it was because of him that guys came up with the card idea. He said, "Well, it sounds like you chat with some pretty nice fella's. Tell them I said Thank You."


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 30, 2008)

Your dad is very welcome thor.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 30, 2008)

We aim to Please!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup...your dad is very welcome Thorlifter....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 30, 2008)

Glad to hear hes doing better thor


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 30, 2008)

He's welcome, and I hope he continues to get better.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

How's your dad doing Thorlifter??


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 7, 2008)

Getting better every day, but it's a slow process. He went back to the doctor last week and they said everything is looking better. The heart is still out of rhythm, and they are discussing options. It looks like the medication is keeping everything under control, but they don't want to leave it like this for too long so they are probably going to shock it again, but no date is set.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Erich (Feb 7, 2008)

a slow process to be sure, please keep us updated if you would....

E ~


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 7, 2008)

Not at all mate....my dad has the same problem with his ticker...hopefully he'll get it sorted out in a not too distant future.
Give him my very best!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2008)

Glad the improvement continues even if it is slow,Thor.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Feb 10, 2008)

Thotlifter, I'm not good at this, but God bless you and your family. Will put your Dad in my prayers tonight. Aug 2006 I had a tripple bypass. June2007,astroke. Drs told my wife to let me die cause I'd be a vegetable if I woke up! My wife told them I'd walk out of the hospital.She prayed for me. As you can see, I I'm a lively vegetable! Keep your chin up!
God bless! Karl.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2008)

A few of us can be accussed of being vegatables!  Nice you can still be here, Karl.

Thor, hope all is well with your dad.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 10, 2008)

Hope your father makes a full recovery Thor.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 11, 2008)

Glad your still with us Karl, continuing best wishes to you as well as Thors Dad


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 11, 2008)

Give him all our very best mate!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 12, 2008)

Thank you Karl. I'm glad your still around to join us. How is your health these days?


----------



## A4K (Feb 13, 2008)

Good to have you on board Karl, and I wish your dad all the best Thorlifter.
Ive had that tube shoved down me throat for stomach problems, and can tell you its no picnic. Nothing at all in comparison to you blokes though, my thoughts and best wishes are with yas.


----------



## plan_D (Feb 13, 2008)

Good to hear of improvement, Thor. I hope your father continues on the path to recovery, the quicker the better.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Feb 13, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Thank you Karl. I'm glad your still around to join us. How is your health these days?


[email protected] Plan DI'm bright eyed and bushy tailed.Looking forward to hearing Thorlifter's Dad is the same way!
sincerely, Karl


----------



## Karl Sitts (Feb 13, 2008)

Erich, erinnen Sie sich? Wir sind nicht schuldig- iwir haben nur Befehlungen erfolgt!
Karl


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok guys. Got the word from my dad today. The doctor has told him the medicine is working and his heart is back in rhythm. His doc has a pretty good since of humor. He told my dad that he was just chicken sh!t about getting shocked again!!  If things remain clear and good, he can go back to work in 2 weeks. He is retired, but does a couple side jobs just to stay busy.

He said he appreciates all the good thoughts and prayers, as do I.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 17, 2008)

Great news buddy! Was just about to ask for the latest update... Give him and the rest of your family my very best!


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 17, 2008)

When I say my prayers I will think of him........Hope he gets better soon


----------



## Karl Sitts (Feb 18, 2008)

Thorlifter and family, Lools like the Good Lord still has a few jobs for your Dad to do here!Good news indeed!
God Bless! Karl


----------



## B-17engineer (Feb 18, 2008)

Really good news!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)

Great news!!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

Thats fantastic news Thor!

All the best.

Heinz


----------



## Graeme (Feb 19, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> The doctor has told him the medicine is working and his heart is back in rhythm.



Congratulations!

(Just out of interest, what was the 'magic' drug that worked-Sotalol, Amiodarone, or something else? Both a very popular in Australia.)


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2008)

Pleased to hear your dad's doing well, Thor!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 19, 2008)

See guys prayers do work  glad to hear it thor


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Good news, TL. Just for kicks, how old is your Dad ?

Charles


----------



## Erich (Feb 19, 2008)

@ Karl

I'm still here and alive battling with my own cancer probs, but I will claim victory


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> (Just out of interest, what was the 'magic' drug that worked-Sotalol, Amiodarone, or something else? Both a very popular in Australia.)



Dont know Graeme. I'll find out.

Erich. I'm saddened to read about your problem. Keep up the good fight! You know we are ALL pulling for you.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 19, 2008)

Erich said:


> I'm still here and alive battling with my own cancer probs, but I will claim victory



Of that I'm sure, and as Thor said, we certainly are ALL pulling for you.

TO


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

SO glad to read that your dad is on the road to recovery, Thorlifter. Erich..you'll kick its as*...you're in my prayers.


----------



## Erich (Feb 19, 2008)

I have my ups and downs but I will defeat this sh*t, today is a downer, but I'll bounce right back....thanks Becca, good to see ya both back on


----------



## Freebird (Feb 19, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> My father could use a few prayers, guys.
> 
> P.S. Don't ever forget to tell the people you love that you love them.



Glad to hear of your Dad's recovery Thor.



Erich said:


> @ Karl
> 
> I'm still here and alive battling with my own cancer probs, but I will claim victory



Keep up the fight Erich. 

My Dad is in the same battle now, he just found out yesterday that he has a malignant tumor on his liver.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> (Just out of interest, what was the 'magic' drug that worked-Sotalol, Amiodarone, or something else? Both a very popular in Australia.)



Graeme, here is what he is taking......

* - ENALAPRIL - lowers blood pressure to help prevent strokes, heart attacks and kidney problems. Alsorelaxes blood vessels causing them to widen. This also used with other drugs, diuretics and to treat congestiveheart failure.

* - WARFARIN - this is a anticoagulant, helps keep blood flowing smoothly and decreases certain substances to clot in the blood.

* - CARVEDILOL - treats high blood pressure and congestive heart failure. This is a beta-blockerthat helps reduce the risk of a heart attack.

* - AMIODARONE - treats life-threayening heart rhythm problems in patients who have already taken antiarrhythmic medicines.

*** - DIGITEK - this the one the doctor took me off last week. It was used to treat certain types of irregular heartbeats.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pharmacy update Thor. You have a good understanding of the drugs involved and their method of action, which will be of great benefit to your father in future decision making, good work! My best to you both.


----------



## A4K (Feb 20, 2008)

As Thor said, Erich, we're all with ya... Keep it up ,mate! 
It runs in the male side of our family, so I know (thankfully only second hand) how bad it is - but I also know that half the battle is in your mind.
Easy to say, but try to keep on top of it mate.

All the best to your dad too, freebird. Ya's are all in my prayers.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Ok guys. Got the word from my dad today. The doctor has told him the medicine is working and his heart is back in rhythm. His doc has a pretty good since of humor. He told my dad that he was just chicken sh!t about getting shocked again!!  If things remain clear and good, he can go back to work in 2 weeks. He is retired, but does a couple side jobs just to stay busy.
> 
> He said he appreciates all the good thoughts and prayers, as do I.



Fantastic news mate glad to hear it.



Erich said:


> @ Karl
> 
> I'm still here and alive battling with my own cancer probs, but I will claim victory



Erich, sorry to hear of your hiccup, thoughts are with you mate, take care.

Fingers crossed for your Dad too Freebird!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 20, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Erich, sorry to hear of your hiccup, thoughts are with you mate, take care.
> 
> Fingers crossed for your Dad too Freebird!



I would also like to extend the same thoughts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2008)

So would I mate...!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 20, 2008)

Just extending my thoughts to Freebird and Erich.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 20, 2008)

Absolutely Freebird. Please tell your father that he has our best wishes in mind. I know it sure pleased my dad when I told him about you guys.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 20, 2008)

Erich, ditto on all the sentiments.

I hope everybody keeps battling.


----------



## Erich (Feb 20, 2008)

good God all this evil cancer going around, it never seems to stop.......take care everyone !!!! keep viligant and positive if at all possible...............I am

if you give up hope, it's all over


----------



## Freebird (Feb 20, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Absolutely Freebird. Please tell your father that he has our best wishes in mind. I know it sure pleased my dad when I told him about you guys.



Thor, Heinz, Graeme, A4k, Wayne, Lucky, thanks for the thoughts everyone. Unfortunately he's probably paying the price for 35 years of working with chemicals. {and he used to smoke too} He's a pretty resolute guy, it's my Mum that's more worried about it


----------



## A4K (Feb 21, 2008)

Ay,ay, nice cocktail. What was he working with, mate?


----------



## Freebird (Feb 23, 2008)

A4K said:


> Ay,ay, nice cocktail. What was he working with, mate?



All the bad stuff! He was a dentist in the 60's when they didn't know that handling mercury was toxic. And his hobby was building {and sailing} boats, so he was using { breathing} polyurethane paints, toxic anti-fowling bottom paint, fiberglass dust etc.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 24, 2008)

Man, I so sorry to hear that Freebird.

Still, tell him that are about 50 guys all over the world that are pulling hard for him!!!


----------



## Freebird (Feb 24, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> Man, I so sorry to hear that Freebird.
> 
> Still, tell him that are about 50 guys all over the world that are pulling hard for him!!!



Thanks Thor, I hope that the 50 guys have second thoughts if any are still smoking! {not to turn into an anti-smoking rant, but that stuff can kill you}

It was actually pretty scary some of the chemicals that they used to use on bottom paint {to keep the algae growth off the hull}, I remember reading the label on the stuff when we were in Australia, it had cyanide, arsenic all sorts of toxics in it


----------



## A4K (Feb 25, 2008)

Man, that IS scary! And to think we complain that turps stinks these days...


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

Tell me about it....I've used that kind of paint myself and other paints for jet fuel tanks etc. After a while I decided to stop painting....

We're all pulling for dad matey!


----------



## A4K (Feb 25, 2008)

Where did you do that Lucky? Are you ex-Svenska Flygvapnet?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

Did a lot of jobs for the airforce, navy and the army.... Built new cars, upgraded old East German tanks you name it, we did it....


----------



## A4K (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds good, I guess those paints would get to ya though after a while.
(Some might say that explains alot.. )


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 25, 2008)

Explain what....? What do you mean?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

What's the latest update?


----------



## A4K (Mar 4, 2008)

Spare a thought for Karl guys, he mentioned on one of the threads he was up for tests regarding his heart and may need a pacemaker.

Hope you beat it with the original ticker in place mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Sure thing A4K....!


----------



## Freebird (Mar 4, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> What's the latest update?



Not too good. He probably has 6 - 12 months. They said that if he went through Chemo all that stuff he might get another year, maybe not.

He's decided that he's not going do that, he doesn't want to spend what time he has left in the hospital, getting poked prodded barfing up the chemo junk.

But then he's always been stoic, {and stubborn too!  }


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

I sure hate to hear that Freebird.........but it doesn't mean we are going to stop pulling for him. Miracles do happen.


----------



## Freebird (Mar 4, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I sure hate to hear that Freebird.........but it doesn't mean we are going to stop pulling for him. Miracles do happen.



Thanks. He's a tough old guy. They say that the Queen Mum lived to be 100 only because she was "pickled in Gin". Of course being a loyal Scot his "preservative" of choice would be Scotch Whiskey...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I sure hate to hear that Freebird.........but it doesn't mean we are going to stop pulling for him. Miracles do happen.


I second that...


----------



## Marcel (Mar 4, 2008)

freebird said:


> Not too good. He probably has 6 - 12 months. They said that if he went through Chemo all that stuff he might get another year, maybe not.
> 
> He's decided that he's not going do that, he doesn't want to spend what time he has left in the hospital, getting poked prodded barfing up the chemo junk.
> 
> But then he's always been stoic, {and stubborn too!  }



Hate to hear that, Freebird. I wish you and your family all the strength you can get for the coming year.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 4, 2008)

freebird said:


> Not too good. He probably has 6 - 12 months. They said that if he went through Chemo all that stuff he might get another year, maybe not.{and stubborn too!  }



My father had a partial hepatic lobectomy for his liver cancer, which was a secondary, and no cure but it gave him more time. Not possible in your fathers situation?


----------



## A4K (Mar 5, 2008)

Continued best wishes and prayers for your dad, Freebird - hope he's still around in 10 years time and can sit back and laugh at those doctor's opinions!

Ake ake kia kaha! Forever and ever be strong!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 5, 2008)

> Continued best wishes and prayers for your dad, Freebird - hope he's still around in 10 years time and can sit back and laugh at those doctor's opinions!



I second this and hope all goes as well as it can, Freebird.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 5, 2008)

I second this as well.....


----------



## Freebird (Mar 5, 2008)

Graeme said:


> My father had a partial hepatic lobectomy for his liver cancer, which was a secondary, and no cure but it gave him more time. Not possible in your fathers situation?



No it doesn't sound like it, his lungs are not in too good shape {years of breathing chem's will do that} so they say he's not a good candidate to operate. They are going to do some more tests keep an eye on it


----------



## Freebird (Mar 5, 2008)

Duplicate post!


----------



## Heinz (Mar 5, 2008)

Freebird,

Wishing your father and your family all the strength and best wishes. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Mar 6, 2008)

I wrote this for my father who was at Hickham airfield. He had a Jap bomb burst his eardrum and was sent home. i'm not a writer, but for all of you who served your country, God Bless Karl
Sunrise, By Karl Sitts

We sang tunes like “Yankee Doodle”
Hummed to Goodman and the like
Watched the Duke fight with the bad guys
At the shows on Friday nights

When the Japs struck at Pearl Harbor
At the rising of the sun:
before their planes had disappeared
We understood that war had come

The Japs had tried to cripple us
Kill the beast within his den
Instead the sleeping tiger rose…
The beginning of the end

It took four more years of fighting
Until the job was finally done:
Four painful years of struggling
Before the setting of the sun

Our brave boys came marching home then
At least those who finally could
For so many of them rested
In the jungles where they once stood.

Their ultimate price for freedom
In the air on land and sea
Was so we could watch the sun rise
In a country proud and free


----------



## A4K (Mar 7, 2008)

Mate  -that was good - don't EVER say you're not a writer.

One of the finest tributes I've ever read. Thankyou for sharing it.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 7, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Freebird,
> 
> Wishing your father and your family all the strength and best wishes. Thoughts are with you.




Ditto mate!

Karl, well said!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yup...well said Karl, well said!


----------



## Karl Sitts (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi,Thank's for all the thoughts and prayers for Karl. I am his wife Melissa. He goes in for surgery on Tuesday, March11,08. They will be doing the pacemaker at that time. They just place wires on the heart that leads to the pacemaker it's self. They will make a pocket under the skin and fat over the peck muscle this is where the pacemaker is placed. He will stay over night and I will bring him home on Wednesday. Karl would like to thank each of you for your thoughts and prayers. He has really enjoyed reading your threads in the forum and sharing his poem he wrote for his father on page 9.
Sincerely, Melissa


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 8, 2008)

Melissa, please let us know how it goes. Our prayers are with you both.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 8, 2008)

I wish your father all the best, Freebird. Doctors can be wrong, and I hope they are in your fathers case. My lass just recently lost an uncle who had 3 months in the doctors opinion, he fought on for 18 before deciding enough was enough. 

All the best to you too, Karl. Hope everything goes well on the surgery bed, I'm sure it will...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Mar 8, 2008)

Just caught this thread,

my prayers to your dad freebird and to you karl. I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 14, 2008)

What's the updates fellas??


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah Erich, Freebird, Graeme? How is everyone?


----------



## Freebird (Mar 18, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> yeah Erich, Freebird, Graeme? How is everyone?



Well I've been out of town for about 2 weeks {down in your state Thor!} so I won't really know everything until I get back. He is lucky that my mum takes good care of him.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 20, 2008)

Freebird, if your ever in Dallas, let me know.

Wishing you and yours well.........


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 24, 2008)

Right guys....any updates?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Time for an update fellas....


----------



## A4K (Apr 14, 2008)

agreed, Lucky! How's everyone doing now?


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2008)

My dad is still doing great. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Apr 14, 2008)

Thorlofter, I will certainly remember your Dad in my prayers tonight! Hang in there, he's made it through this before! -Karl


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2008)

good news Thor about your dad. Freebird keep us updated please. My cancer is in check for the moment but I had a terrible crash on my bike yesterday, I really should go get stiches.............have had problems with my right shoulder this past week on the right side into my hand with numbness and burning due to overwork. several times on the 80 mile bike ride I was shaking it out or so I thought, well in one instance I was leading the group of 7 friends and my right hand literally fell off the right brake hood and the hand fell into my front wheel bladed spokes doing 18mph, well I did the tuck in roll but the damge was done, everyone freaked and the guy next to me ran over me with his 200 lbs and his bike. I could not believe no torn clothes, the bike is fine just ripped handlebar tape that is it, my helmet lost just the tail end with a crack and mas but my right hand is swollen and cut up real bad body bruises everywhere. Thank GOD my fingers were not cut off, and how I am typing all of this is beyond me as the right hand is totally enclosed in tape gauze and you name it. without a doubt I could of been killed or at least torn rotater cuff, torn shoulder or broken collar bones, etc......... someone with more authority was watching over me.

don't be too surprised yo do not see me here though over the next days just to heal up as I feel like - well you know -

E ♫


----------



## wilbur1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Holy crap erich it sounds like you went down hard! let us know if we can do something for ya or if you need anything


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2008)

Damn Erich get yourself healed up!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 14, 2008)

Get yourself checked out, E. There's no reason to be a John Wayne. I hope you get better soon.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 14, 2008)

Erich you sure have suffered alot of injuries in the past few years. Be careful man! Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## DBII (Apr 14, 2008)

Please have a doctor look at your hand. They can prevent it from getting worse. 

Get better, 
DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 14, 2008)

Holy cr*p...! Glad that you're, well, ok Erich....Get well soon my friend!


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2008)

yes I am thinking of going in once the mrs gets off work to do a little stich work, think my ring finger on my right hand may be broken as well as I cannot move it, my whole hand is in extremem pain so who knows.......it's traumatized for certain


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah, dont be like my dad and think your bullet proof. The doctors are here for a reason my friend.


----------



## Erich (Apr 14, 2008)

my wife smiled as we looked at the right hand.............yuk that was ugly, the ring finger is pretty geeked right now with a slight pressure crack from the turning bike spokes, thank God I still have it as it should of been cut off


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 14, 2008)

Ur one lucky bastardo Erich.... Hang tough Brother, u've been in worse scraps before....


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Hope your feeling better Erich!


----------



## Erich (Apr 15, 2008)

actually i am quite positive, thanks


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2008)

Erich said:


> actually i am quite positive, thanks



Glad to hear it Erich, take care!


----------



## Erich (Apr 15, 2008)

had laser treatments today, that was a first and plenty weird I'll tell ya, sapped the strength right out of me.........for the time being


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 16, 2008)

See if it was me, I would have told the doctor to tell my wife this.

"Well Mrs. Thorlifter, this procedure is going to take some of this strength away. One of the best therapies we have found is for him to get, well, some "oral gratification". It seems the increase in adrenal production and metabolism aids in the healing process."

Give it a try!!!!!


----------



## A4K (Apr 16, 2008)

That's good advice, Thor -well worth a try, Erich! ...Mate, you must be tough as old boots - glad to hear it in cases like this, and hope ya heal up fast!

Evan


----------



## Freebird (Apr 17, 2008)

Erich said:


> good news Thor about your dad. Freebird keep us updated please. My cancer is in check for the moment but I had a terrible crash on my bike yesterday.
> 
> E ♫



I'm glad there was no serious damage Erich, I know what it's like. A good friend of mine is a die-hard cyclist too, and he's taken a few nasty tumbles. {his pet peeve is cars passing on the left and then making a sudden right turn - he's gone over the hood once}

My dad is doing OK now, but it seems there is no chance of them operating, he has cancer in the lungs liver, his breathing is too weak to operate. {so the doctors say}

I feel guilty now too, I've got the most unbelievable bullsh*t going on, he is worring about that too. 

I guess I'll post that a little later, basically the guy I worked for, and bent over backwards to help out his business has ripped me off now I am going to court over it


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry to hear mate, sorry to hear...good to hear that your dad is doing ok, please give him my very best!


----------



## Heinz (Apr 17, 2008)

All my best to you and your father Freebird


----------



## A4K (Apr 17, 2008)

Ditto, Alex! Sorry to hear that, mate. Hope you nail his ass.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 17, 2008)

Man, sorry to hear that Freebird. I'm hoping the law will be on your side and everything will be ok.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Maaaan, it's been a while.....now, how's everybody doing at your end fellas? Time for a update me think....


----------



## Freebird (Oct 27, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Maaaan, it's been a while.....now, how's everybody doing at your end fellas? Time for a update me think....




Thanks for all of your thoughts prayers everyone, my father passed away earlier this month.

He'll be commited at sea next friday, {he was a sailor!}

Much to our surprise there was a story about him on page 4 of the Vancouver Sun

Jack Balmer's gone - and he says goodbye


----------



## Marcel (Oct 27, 2008)

My condolences, Freebird. I know how hard it must be.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of you loss Freebird


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 28, 2008)

My condolences, Freebird. Please forward my deepest and most heartfelt sympathy to the rest of your family....


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> My condolences, Freebird. Please forward my deepest and most heartfelt sympathy to the rest of your family....



That sums it up!

...Know how you must be feeling Alex....been a little over 6 months for me now 

Take care mate!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that mate. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry for your loss freebird.

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 28, 2008)

Man, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss Freebird. Please know you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Freebird (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, Marcel, Micdrow, Lucky, Wayne, Wildcat, ToughOmbre Thorlifter.

It was expected for about 6 since the terminal diagnosis, but when it happens it hits like a ton of bricks.

Mum I had to go through all of his old pics to make a book for the memorial, and then suddenly you realize all of the things you wanted to ask him about - then it really hits you...

My belated condolences Wayne, and to your family too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2008)

I am sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## rochie (Oct 28, 2008)

my sympathies to you freebird


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2008)

Just seen this, Freebird. You and your family have my condolences and prayers. I went through it ten months ago, so know what it's like.
Terry.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 29, 2008)

My deepest condolences Freebird.

All my best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 29, 2008)

freebird said:


> It was expected for about 6 since the terminal diagnosis, but when it happens it hits like a ton of bricks.
> 
> Mum I had to go through all of his old pics to make a book for the memorial, and then suddenly you realize all of the things you wanted to ask him about - then it really hits you...



Very well put Freebird. Very true, and from my experience that "question list" gets longer with time...

My sincere condolences.


----------

